# need help on buying a tractor



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking at GT's to do some snowplowing and a little mowing with. Looking at a case 226, and a bolens qt 17. Both are in good condition, both around $800 with deck and plow. Not finding much info online about either one. Which is best and easiest to get parts for?


----------



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

These are the two I'm looking at


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of the older bolens tractors come with a manual locking rear diff ( by a knob/lever on the rear wheels) , unfortunately MTD bot out bolens - im not sure how replacement parts are easy to come by- cases are pretty heavy duty as well.


----------

